# False Dreams and Vain Comforts



## JM (May 27, 2007)

> You must come to Christ, not to religion, not to your works, not to some imaginary priest, not to a soul-winner, not to the church, not to the ordinances, not to the doctrine. These things will all leave you empty and thirsty. You must come to Christ himself. You must come to that personal, living Redeemer, who his own self bore our sins in his own body on the tree. The bleeding, dying, risen Son of God is the only Star of Hope for perishing sinners, the only Sun of Righteousness with healing in His wings. Oh, may God give you grace to come and drink!



Interesting sermon to read . Or listen  here.



> Four Questions
> 
> If these things, so commonly and so universally embraced, believed, and taught throughout the religious world (by Baptists and Papists — Charismatics and Non-charismatics — Protestants and Pentecostals — Fundamentalists and Liberals — Russellites and Campbellites — Mormons and Methodists), are true, — if God loves all men without exception, — if God wills the salvation of all men without exception, — if Christ died to redeem all men without exception, — if the Holy Spirit calls all men without exception…
> 
> ...


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

Good article


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree two


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

That article by Don Fortner is very similar to one written by Greg Elmquist.

Four Unanswerable Questions

There are four lies being told in Orlando today. Modern, man-centered, Christ dethroning religionist would have us believe; God loves everyone; it is God’s will for everyone to be saved; Christ died for everyone; and the Holy Spirit draws the saved and condemned alike. These are well established suppositions, rarely questioned for their truthfulness. To call them into question is to unmask the faulty foundation of a false gospel and kindle the wrath of those desperate to protect their traditions.

1) “What sayeth the Scripture?” 

Psalm 11:7 
“The Lord is righteous, He loves righteousness”

Romans 9:13
“Jacob I have loved, but Esau I have hated” 

God’s love is a holy love. He can no more love unrighteousness than He can cease to be holy. God’s love is for Christ, in Christ, and through Christ. Everything outside of Christ is under the condemnation and wrath of God. He has loved His elect with an everlasting love, having chosen them in Him before the foundation of the world. 

Question #1: If God loves all men, those who receive eternal life as well as those who suffer eternal damnation, what does the love of God have to do with anyone’s salvation?

2) What does the Bible say about God’s will and salvation?

Ephesians 1:5
“Having predestined us according to the good pleasure of His Will”

“Having made known to us the mystery of His Will according to His good pleasure which He purposed in Himself.”

Romans 9:15-18
“I will have mercy upon whomever I will have mercy, and I will have compassion upon whomever I will have compassion. So then it is not of him who wills, or of him who runs, but of God who shows mercy. Therefore, He has mercy on whom He wills, and whom He wills He hardens”.

John 5:21
“For as the Father raises the dead and gives them life, so also the Son gives life to whom He wills” 

Question #2: If God wills for all men to be saved, what does the will of God have to do with anyone’s salvation?

3) What do the Scriptures say about the purpose of Jesus’ death on the cross?

Did He die for all men?

John 10:11
“I am the Good Shepherd, the Good Shepherd gives His life for the sheep”

Titus 2:14
“Who gave Himself for us, that He might redeem us from every lawless deed and purify for Himself His own special people”.

Galatians 1:4
“who gave Himself for our sins, that He might deliver us from this present evil age, according to the will of our God and Father”

If Christ purposed to die for all men1 did He not have the power to accomplish His purpose? 

God forbid! 

Did He die to make men savable or did He die to accomplish the salvation of a chosen people? 

Question #3: If Christ shed His precious blood for all men, what does the work of Christ on the cross have to do with anyone’s salvation?

4) What does God say about the work of the Holy Spirit in redemption? 

Are sinners dead (Ephesians 2:1) in need of regeneration, or just sick in need of a little reformation?

Titus 3:5
“He saved us, not because of deeds done by us in righteousness, but in virtue of His own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal in the Holy Spirit”.

2 Corinthians 3:6
“The written code kills, but the Spirit gives life” 

Question #4: If the Holy Spirit draws the saved and the condemned alike, what does the Holy Spirit have to do with anyone’s salvation?

The Truth: Salvation is of the Lord! Don’t believe a lie.

Greg Elmquist


----------



## JM (Sep 6, 2007)

Christopher, did you listen to Fortner's sermon?


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

JM said:


> Christopher, did you listen to Fortner's sermon?



I read what Don wrote in the article and saw it was very similar to that written by Greg Elmquist. I have many of Don's sermons on mp3, and I have just added this one to my collection, VERY GOOD SERMON, i am listening to it now.


thanks for the link.


----------

